# MEXICO Beach



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard any good reports from Mexico beach or Port St. Joe in the last few days?


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

we were down there Monday and Tuesday -- see my report in offshore out of the area...we mostly bottom fished letting the kids catch and release snapper which are on the car bodies in about 65' of water. a lot of locals were reporting spanish mackerel between the mexico beach canal and crooked island...we trolled there a both afternoons and caught some short spanish and one bluefish...lot of boat traffic in that area...we store our boat at PSJ marina so let me know what you find out. good luck.


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply but I should have been more precise. I was looking for surf fishing reports from the area. Going Sunday for a week with my son and I was sure hoping they would be biting.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw a lot of folks who were surf fishing...i talked to one individual (we were staying at El Governor) who said he had caught some kingfish.


----------



## Tweinmarrks (May 8, 2010)

*Mexico Beach and its surroundings offer excellent restaurantsto meet any occasion, from a family picnic to that special romanticevening. Small gift shops and beach stores are there to meet all yourneeds.

*st simons island vacation condos


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tweinmarrks (08/05/2010)**Mexico Beach and its surroundings offer excellent restaurantsto meet any occasion, from a family picnic to that special romanticevening. Small gift shops and beach stores are there to meet all yourneeds.
> 
> *st simons island vacation condos


All true, but that is definitely a lame spam 1st post.


----------

